# high grade seeds ww, 100% hermie rate



## JBonez (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, so im a little frustrated here guys, Every one of my HGS ww plants are hermies.

Im posting this to save you guys the heartache that im going through.

I would not recommend this seedbank due to the quality of the genetics, complete waste of time to go through the whole cycle and get seeded buds.


Lesson learned, going to be investing in some better quality genetics.


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.  Well, now you have plenty of seeds to see if you can reverse this bad luck, if that is any consolation for you. Does HGS have a more full name?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe you caused them too Herm.???


----------



## JBonez (Jan 1, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Maybe you caused them too Herm.???



i thought about this, but why are none of the other strain turning out to be herms, and they have been flowering in same room.

Obviously hermies are genetic, and they arent true females, which i am glad to know so i can kill of the strain.

even if it was my fault, all the better, because true females that dont carry the trait do not become hermies, they are true breeding pedigree plants, and these ww knockoffs arent that.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 1, 2009)

CallMeAFool2 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear this.  Well, now you have plenty of seeds to see if you can reverse this bad luck, if that is any consolation for you. Does HGS have a more full name?



hgs is Highgrade-seeds.com, they are a self sustained seedbank, and ive heard of others having hermie issues with their genetics.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 1, 2009)

well since you put it that way you probably didnt cause it.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 1, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> well since you put it that way you probably didnt cause it.



ha ha, thanks, but i wouldnt rule out me as the cause, its my first grow, but ive gone by the book, and my other strain, well its gonna kill. ha ha, thanks.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 1, 2009)

CallMeAFool2 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear this.  Well, now you have plenty of seeds to see if you can reverse this bad luck, if that is any consolation for you. Does HGS have a more full name?



Those seeds are all worthless if he wants to prevent more hermie's


----------



## JBonez (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for pointing that out grow dude, 

hermie seeds should be destroyed, cremated and sent to hell with satan where they belong!

next grow is going to be better genetics, thats my only option here!


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Jan 2, 2009)

GUARANTEED QUALITY - The quality of the seeds sold at HIGHGRADE SEEDS is of the highest caliber available providing both amazing yields and intense potency. When grown properly these seeds will yield some of the best marijuana around. Your seeds are guaranteed to be of the highest quality. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
Maybe you should contact them to let us know if they honor their guarantee. Obviously if they all went Hermie on you, even the worst situation you would not have 100%. I truly have never head of anyone getting 100% herms.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 2, 2009)

well out of 8 plants, half went herm, but they were all the same, the other plants appear to be relatively unaffected, found some more seeds, but very small and just beginning to form, looks like i may get away with some potent bud after all, shwew!


----------



## Alistair (Jan 2, 2009)

Although you don't want to use those seeds again, the hermie pot should be good for a buzz.  I've smoked hermie pot before and it was very stony.  I used to smoke this stuff on a regular basis for about a year or so.  It was some very good pot.  However, it had a whole bunch of seeds.  What are you going to do with it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> i thought about this, but why are none of the other strain turning out to be herms, and they have been flowering in same room.
> 
> Obviously hermies are genetic, and they arent true females, which i am glad to know so i can kill of the strain.
> 
> even if it was my fault, all the better, because true females that dont carry the trait do not become hermies, they are true breeding pedigree plants, and these ww knockoffs arent that.


 

:ciao:  my friend...well heres what i thaught  too  when My someday   Mother turned hermie...It was in flower with 8 other strains..and none of those had hermied either..just  that this particular one is very light sensative..i found a slite open crack in flower area  and Thats all it took..I had fixxed it.. and we are Light proof again:aok:  and this WAS a TRUE female...all i can say because i have not baught here..is to be sure there is no light leaks..its odd that all went hermie..how respectable are they..i aint heard of them..but  then  i dont really shop around..Good luck to you on your quest..:bolt::bong:



it also sounds as though  your room has been infected..Im sorry..IMO..you should be going into damage control..when lights turn off mist  everything down..good luck


----------



## Hick (Jan 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..:aok:  and this WAS a TRUE female..


.... not if it hermied under light stress it ain't...


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 6, 2009)

CallMeAFool2 said:
			
		

> GUARANTEED QUALITY - The quality of the seeds sold at HIGHGRADE SEEDS is of the highest caliber available providing both amazing yields and intense potency. When grown properly these seeds will yield some of the best marijuana around. Your seeds are guaranteed to be of the highest quality.



Hi, is that you saying that or a quote from their site? 

I bought seeds last year from them and I emailed them to tell them they looked terrible. Some were small and immature looking. They did reply and said those seeds were hand picked...sorry but they weren't that good. I personally will never use them again as I was not happy with germ rate or the results. That's just my opinion and I hope anyone that uses them has better luck.


----------



## FieldsofOH (Jan 10, 2009)

Funny...we just happen to have a similar conversation going on my home site. Seems like a lot bashing of the highgrade-seeds company, going on???

Peace.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 10, 2009)

FieldsofOH said:
			
		

> Funny...we just happen to have a similar conversation going on my home site. Seems like a lot bashing of the highgrade-seeds company, going on???
> 
> Peace.



link to said site?


----------



## FieldsofOH (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not allowed yet...I need to get busy posting...





			
				JBonez said:
			
		

> link to said site?


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2009)

could be bad breeding or another problem. Anyone who works with landrace genetics is likely to see it. Its a survival mechanism.


----------



## FieldsofOH (Jan 10, 2009)

I did post my own short review in this forum  Peace.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey Jbonez  long time no see on ur post... man my heartache goes with you..
waste $$$ on that seedbank...  maybe no refund?    dudes...that sux...

see mp people!!  see that..   that's why we gotta to be true breeder input in our brains.... please help..    we all know man made hermie can breed better female seeds..  and we need more inputs about true seed breeder...

if it is not light interrupted  issues you might know of...  then its not yer fault I promise..


----------



## Tater (Jan 10, 2009)

> even if it was my fault, all the better, because true females that dont carry the trait do not become hermies, they are true breeding pedigree plants, and these ww knockoffs arent that.



Actually all female plants (of course there may be some genetic freaks of nature that don't follow the rules) carry the hermaphrodite gene.  The only difference is what level of stress is required to get male flowers to form.  There is no such thing as "true females" its a made up term to describe plants that won't hermie except under the most extreme of conditions.  Even if you use chemical like STS or gibberlic acid to force the plant to hermie it still had the trait before you applied the chemical, not vice versa.  Without the genetic code (the trait if you will) it would not have the blueprint to produce male flowers.  Its a genetic defense mechanism to help propagate the species. 

Just thought I would clear that up a bit.


----------



## FieldsofOH (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree. I am curious if the "Rodelization Method" produces 100% female with the least tendency to hermi?
Peace.



			
				Tater said:
			
		

> Actually all female plants (of course there may be some genetic freaks of nature that don't follow the rules) carry the hermaphrodite gene. The only difference is what level of stress is required to get male flowers to form. There is no such thing as "true females" its a made up term to describe plants that won't hermie except under the most extreme of conditions. Even if you use chemical like STS or gibberlic acid to force the plant to hermie it still had the trait before you applied the chemical, not vice versa. Without the genetic code (the trait if you will) it would not have the blueprint to produce male flowers. Its a genetic defense mechanism to help propagate the species.
> 
> Just thought I would clear that up a bit.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Where they fem seeds or did regular WW seeds all hermie on you?


----------



## JBonez (Jan 11, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Actually all female plants (of course there may be some genetic freaks of nature that don't follow the rules) carry the hermaphrodite gene.  The only difference is what level of stress is required to get male flowers to form.  There is no such thing as "true females" its a made up term to describe plants that won't hermie except under the most extreme of conditions.  Even if you use chemical like STS or gibberlic acid to force the plant to hermie it still had the trait before you applied the chemical, not vice versa.  Without the genetic code (the trait if you will) it would not have the blueprint to produce male flowers.  Its a genetic defense mechanism to help propagate the species.
> 
> Just thought I would clear that up a bit.



i thought the same thing, but i read that a true XX female is incapable of producing male flowers.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 11, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Where they fem seeds or did regular WW seeds all hermie on you?



they were not femmed.

the other strain i had growing under the same conditions did not hermie, and these plants were flowered tegether with the herms.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 11, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> because true females that dont carry the trait do not become hermies, they are true breeding pedigree plants, and these ww knockoffs arent that.


im not totally sure but i remember reading that any  plant has the potential to hermie its the plants way to survive.  its a way to ensure that there will be seeds to continue life


----------

